# Spare Wheel in Spain?



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

A chum of mine claims to have read in his guidebook on Spain that a spare wheel is a legal requirement.

I did a forum search but couldn't find anything. I'm off to Spain for a month in January and my 'van just has one of those gunge things that you put into the tyre if you have a puncture.

I'll be obliged if people don't try to advise me to carry a spare wheel. That's something to which I'm giving careful consideration and whilst I wouldn't venture to the Sahara without a spare I'm fairly happy about not having one in more civilised regions where I can call out a repair service should the need arise.

I'm just interested in the legalities of the situation in Spain.

Thanks.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Hobbyfan.
I stopped International Trucking a few years ago, and I understood the situation at that time to be, that you had to have a spare available OR a contract with a tyre repair/ replacement company.

The last company that I worked for did not carry a spare on any of their vehicles for weight reasons and I have never heard of any such inspection.
Unfortunately before that time, I have changed a few super singles at the side of the road and it is not fun!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I spend quite a bit of time in Spain and have not heard that one. Like you I don't have a spare, many modern vans don't so I think that if Spain required them we would probably have heard.

You could email Lapaca and ask them, Alan.

http://www.lapaca.org/


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> Hi Hobbyfan.
> I stopped International Trucking a few years ago, and I understood the situation at that time to be, that you had to have a spare available OR a contract with a tyre repair/ replacement company.
> 
> The last company that I worked for did not carry a spare on any of their vehicles for weight reasons and I have never heard of any such inspection.
> Unfortunately before that time, I have changed a few super singles at the side of the road and it is not fun!


I wouldn't worry about it as I think it would be a rare experience to have a spare wheel check, but not out of the question if you were blocking a busy road.
Maybe it was a HGV thing only? Someone will come along and clarify.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*spare*

Well, you can buy a car in Spain with a tyre repair kit rather than a spacesaver. So would imagine that you can travel without a spare.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

For such a requirement as a spare wheel, I would have thought that it would have been highlighted by the various motoring organisations etc. The RAC , here for example, lists a number of other things that are required for motoring in Spain but not a spare wheel. If you are a member of the CC or C&CC, you could presumably ask them in case it is a requirement for larger vehicles / motorhomes that the RAC has not picked up on.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

You say you are not interested in someone saying "carry a spare".

But!... Spain us a big country and there are a lot of places where you aren't near civalisation and I wouldnt want to be without a spare wheel to get me going again.

The gunge is OK if you have a puncture, but is useless if you have a blow out.

And as for being required to carry a spare in Spain, never heard of it.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Further checking reveals that the information is from the very latest version of the Michelin Green Guide for Spain. It quite clearly states that a spare tyre must be carried at all time, not a spare wheel as I originally stated.

I've checked the CC Europe book and it makes no mention.

As in most things it's unlikely that anyone will check but in the result of an accident could you be found wanting and be prosecuted?

I definitely think that this deserves a bit more digging. I find it hard to believe that Michelin could get it so wrong.

Cue the doom-sayers who'll tell me that it's all a plot to sell more tyres!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you want a definitive answer email Lapaca, Alan.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

erneboy said:


> If you want a definitive answer email Lapaca, Alan.


I did the first time your recommended this but as yet I haven't had any response.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ah, I see. I was unaware of that as you did not say so when you mentioned the Michelin Green Guide for Spain and CC Europe. 

Lapaca have direct communications with the Spanish government they seemed the best option, Alan.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If you check out the link from the Foreign & Commonwealth office, it seems to confirm my earlier post.
It is about paragraph 6

It states that a spare wheel is required.

http://www.fco.gov.uk/en/travel-and-living-abroad/travel-advice-by-country/europe/spain


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Grath said:


> If you check out the link from the Foreign & Commonwealth office, it seems to confirm my earlier post.
> It is about paragraph 6. It states that a spare wheel is required.


Thank you, that's very helpful and this is a bit of legislation that few people seem to be aware of.

One now makes the decision as to whether to take a chance or buy a spare wheel and tyre!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hobbyfan said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > If you check out the link from the Foreign & Commonwealth office, it seems to confirm my earlier post.
> ...


Personally, irrespective of the law, I would not travel any great distance without a spare as it could take hours and possibly even days to source a replacement.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, you live and learn. Thanks for that, Alan.


----------

